# Ready to lose this baby weight...plus a few extra pounds



## Evey (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I know I've been talking about getting on weight watchers to lose this baby weight but, my husband and I decided to go on the south beach diet together. I need to lose at least 40 pounds of FAT...lol...My starting weight was 181 this week but I was actually 186 at the begining of the month so that's the starting weight I'm using. We started on May 20th. We are currently on Phase 1 of the diet. Phase 1 takes away all breads, fruit, sweets...etc...It has been hard this past week because I've been craving cake and cookies like crazy but, my husband keeps me on track. So far I've lost about 6 pounds this week. Even though I got sick Wednesday I still kept up with the diet. The final weigh in for this week was today but, I forgot to jump on the scale this morning. So I'll do it tomorrow morning and let ya'll know the grand total for this week. We start week 2 of Phase 1 today. I also start the workout regimen this week. I was supposed to start last week but I was sick. So hopefully I'll see even more results when I start exercising. My goal is to fit comfortably into a size 7 jean by September. Why September? My wedding anniversary is on the 7th, my husbands birthday is on the 17th and my birthday is on the 27th. =)

I'll keep you guys posted on my weight loss. I'm going to try and do weekly updates of my progress. The book says I'm supposed to lose 1 to 2 pounds per week when I get to Phase 2.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2008)

Keep us updated!  You can do it! You're already on a great start.


----------



## Hilly (May 27, 2008)

You can do it girl!!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 27, 2008)

you'll get there!  My dad has lost a lot of weight on the South Beach diet.  I am thinking about doing it too.


----------



## ratmist (May 27, 2008)

I'm very happy for you but a little bit concerned about 6 pounds in one week - that is a lot!  Most people aim for 2 lbs a week - more than that ought to be monitored by a physician.  Be careful!  

Also, are you exercising?  I'm assuming you are but you didn't mention it, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2008)

Keep it up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think 6 pounds is okay for the first week because that's usually the biggest loss and some of it probably is water weight.


----------



## ratmist (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Keep it up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think 6 pounds is okay for the first week because that's usually the biggest loss and some of it probably is water weight._

 
I agree, but I'm just saying that this rate is rather high per week.  I'm only saying what my doctor has told me when I embarked on a new diet and weight loss regime.  I'm not a medical professional - it's only friendly advice, not meant to be criticism.  I think the current weight loss, drive to do it and the support from her husband is fantastic.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2008)

Oh, I didn't take it that way. I just didn't want her to worry. I do agree, that after that 6 pounds a week would be too much unless she was mordbidly obese which is not the case at all.


----------



## Evey (May 28, 2008)

Good morning everyone (well in the US anyway) LOL...

I jumped on the scale this morning and I weighed 173 lbs!!! YAY that means I lost 8 lbs! 

I can see why you guys would be concerned about losing so much weight in the first week. The book actually tells you the first two weeks you will lose 10-15 pounds. That is the biggest loss you'll see while you're on the diet. Once you start Phase 2, you only lose about 1-2 pounds per week. The first two weeks are actually to help you get rid of your cravings and boost your metabolism. I would be more concerned about losing weight so fast if I wasn't eating/starving myself to lose the weight but, I'm eating 6 times a day. I get breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, dinner, and dessert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I'm never hungry. I can definately tell in my clothes that I've lost inches from my waist. I am exercising this week. Like I said above, I was supposed to start last week but I got sick and couldn't do it. 

Thanks to everyone for your support. I'll be sure to keep you guys updated.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




summary:

Starting weight: 186
Weight 05/20/08: 181
Weight 05/28/08: 173


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 28, 2008)

Great Job , I may have to llok into LA weight loss.... Is it expensive , or can you just buy the materials like with weight watchers ?


----------



## Evey (May 28, 2008)

You can get the South Beach Diet book (I got the one that says South Beach Diet Supercharged) at barnes and noble. It's like 25 bucks. The book explains the diet and includes recipes, a menu, and exercises to do. Definately worth the money.


----------



## Girl about town (May 29, 2008)

After having my baby the weight started falling off on a daily basis, so i wouldn't worry about an 8lb loss. For some reason i lost tons of weight after giving birth without even trying, but i am fat again 4 years later lol  x


----------



## Evey (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello again ladies...I'm done with Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet and we're starting Phase 2 today. We have to stay on Phase 2 of the diet until we get to our goal weight. Which means I'm going to be in Phase 2 for a while LOL...
I weighed in today. Here are the results.

Weigh in 06/03/08: 172 lbs

I only lost 1lb this week. I stalled out all week and I guess I finally lost a pound last night LOL. I didn't work out this week like I needed to because I was still sick and had a horrible cough. I'm definately going to start working out today though. I'm on a mission to lose this weight before September.

Summary

Last weigh in: 173 lbs
Weigh in 06/03/08: 172 lbs


----------



## Hilly (Jun 3, 2008)

Great job!!!! Youll get there in no time!


----------



## Evey (Jun 10, 2008)

Here to do my weekly update for you gals...

lost another pound this week. YAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I set a goal to lose 8 pounds this month, so now I only have 6lbs to go...

Last weigh in: 172 lbs
Current weight 06/10/08: 171 lbs


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 10, 2008)

Great job girl!  Keep it up!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, you're really doing great, especially for being a new mommy!  Keep it up!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Evey!

Hows it going??

I started the SBD on Saturday and its my first day at work on the diet.  I have tried the Atkins before and was pretty successful but stopped for an event and then never managed to get back on it! 

Anyway, I think I prefer the SBD already cos I cant let go of my skinny lattes!  I am off now to get a nice salad for lunch... I hope we can keep each other motivated!

Yay us!!


----------



## Evey (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hey Evey!

Hows it going??

I started the SBD on Saturday and its my first day at work on the diet. I have tried the Atkins before and was pretty successful but stopped for an event and then never managed to get back on it! 

Anyway, I think I prefer the SBD already cos I cant let go of my skinny lattes! I am off now to get a nice salad for lunch... I hope we can keep each other motivated!

Yay us!!_

 
oh that's awesome! I really do like this diet...it doesn't deprive you of food and you're never hungry. The book has a lot of REALLY good recipes..try to the spicy shrimp and bok choy...its YUMMY


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep I'm gonna get hold of the book...

But man, today was tough at work.  I had zero energy but for some reason have plenty now and its 10.30pm... I cant wait for the hunger supression to kick in and most importantly the Ketosis  - so some of this fat can burn baby burn! 

xxx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 22, 2008)

Week one - I lost 6llbs!


----------



## Evey (Jun 24, 2008)

HI EVERYONE! I didn't update last week because I was mad. I gained a pound!!! GRRR...but I knew I was going to gain because my husband and I decided to cheat Friday night and we pigged out at Chili's. LOL! ANYWHO!
I weighed in today and here are the results...

Last weigh in: 171
Last Week weigh in: 172
Current weight (06/24/08): 168 lbs

I LOST 4 POUNDS!!! WOOHOO!

So the total for June is 6 pounds. I didn't reach my goal of 8 pounds this month but I was close and I'm satisfied with that. It just means I'll have to work extra hard next month to lose 8 pounds plus 2 extra for a total of 10 pounds in July. Wish me luck!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 24, 2008)

Fantastic!!  You're doing so great!  I wish I am as successful as you!

oooh I like the idea of giving yourself manageable targets like that, make it more achievable and know how hard to work each month!  Its nice to have the odd day off too, as long as you know that the next day its back to the coal-face!


----------



## Evey (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Fantastic!! You're doing so great! I wish I am as successful as you!

oooh I like the idea of giving yourself manageable targets like that, make it more achievable and know how hard to work each month! Its nice to have the odd day off too, as long as you know that the next day its back to the coal-face!_

 
THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's easier to set small goals for yourself every month instead of something ridiculous like 20 pounds in a month...that way if you meet or go over your goal it'll keep motivating you to lose more weight. If you set your goal too high and you don't reach it you're just setting yourself up for dissapointment...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome job!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## Evey (Jul 2, 2008)

Forgot to update yesterday...i gained a pound CRAP...lol...my MIL (mother in law) made some red beans and rice over the weekend and we couldn't resist...that was some good stuff!

summary

last weigh in: 168 lbs
Current weight (07/01/08): 169 lbs


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 2, 2008)

It was time of month this week for me... so I couldnt handle being on the diet! Silly i know... but after a few days break, I am ready to start over!


----------



## Evey (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, after being on my cycle and eating crap all week I still managed to lose a pound LOL...how, I don't know...

Last weigh in: 169
Current weight (07/08/08): 168 lbs

total lost: 1 lb


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 8, 2008)

wow, good going girl!  Youre doing brilliantly! 

I am easing my way back into the diet this week!  Gotta keep trying hard!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 8, 2008)

Good for you!  Keep it up!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 9, 2008)

Keep it up! You are doing so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the weight loss so far!


----------



## MyGamble (Jul 9, 2008)

I just wanted to say I know how hard it is to lose that baby weight, I was 115 lbs when I got pregnant and got up to 198 lbs when I delivered and it took me about 8 months to lose it and get down to 125 lbs and all I did was eat right and ran 4 times a week. (I joined 2 PE classes at a Community College to keep me motivated and so I would go). So hang in there and don't give up, it'll come off.


----------

